# work email



## BoxedIn (Aug 24, 2021)

Is there a way for DC TMs to access email at home? Some of my benefit emails get sent to my work email address and it will not allow me to add a personal email address to use. Would be nice to be able to access those emails outside of work hours.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 24, 2021)

BoxedIn said:


> Is there a way for DC TMs to access email at home? Some of my benefit emails get sent to my work email address and it will not allow me to add a personal email address to use. Would be nice to be able to access those emails outside of work hours.


Target wmail can only be accessed on the clock if you’re not an ETL or above unfortunately


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Aug 24, 2021)

Did you try and login to pay and benefits site see if the messages are able to be viewed in that inbox thing?


----------

